# mdf snake rack



## bearded dragons rock (Dec 3, 2010)

what are the pro's and con's of making a snake rack from mdf as im looking into bulding a snake rack as they seem like the right option and will be great for saving space if anyone could help would be greatful thanks in advance


----------



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

Well for starters MDF particles can be fatal to humans and I'm guessing it's not healthy for Reps either.


----------



## DanielF (Oct 31, 2010)

CrisisMajor said:


> Well for starters MDF particles can be fatal to humans and I'm guessing it's not healthy for Reps either.


Using MDF is fine.. unless the snakes start using sandpaper


----------



## bearded dragons rock (Dec 3, 2010)

DanielF said:


> Using MDF is fine.. unless the snakes start using sandpaper


:lol2: i thought it would be fine as i have seen vivs and racks made before from it but was wondering if there are any pro's and con's to it or would it be better make it from a different material


----------



## Bruceyyy (May 9, 2010)

I made mine with chip board, and the heat from the ceramics has caused some warping, I dont how mdf would cope though.


----------



## bearded dragons rock (Dec 3, 2010)

im using this guide to make the rack JnB Boas - Building a Rack but i was gunner change from melamine chipboard for mdf as money is abit tight atm


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

DanielF said:


> Using MDF is fine.. unless the snakes start using sandpaper


 
it's surprising how many people hear something and don't bother checking for themselves. Like you said, it's fine; it's the formeldehyde (sp) that's used for sticking the insides together that can be dangerous in large quantities. 

The main issue you will have with MDF is that it's pretty much compressed cardboard, so if it comes into contact with moisture it'll get a big manky. You'll need to make sure it's protected (varnish or lino etc) on the shelves, especially if it's a lidless rack.


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

when you work with it make sure you use a mask so you don't breath in the dust mainly. 

but mdf also doers have a tendency to sag over time if its not well supported. also as someone has already said it needs to well sealed other wise any moister will cause it to swell up.


----------



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

DanielF said:


> Using MDF is fine.. unless the snakes start using sandpaper


OK so my point was make sure there are no loose particles by wiping it all down with a damp cloth :lol2:


----------



## emmabee (Oct 29, 2010)

we have built all our viv from MDF and had no problems. we use an adhisive backed vinyl to line trays made out of thin PVC sheets that we put in the bottom. the insides are then covered in habitat background pictures (not sure what its called!) we have no problems with moisture or warping as our snakes dont equire massive amounts of humidity. it retains the heat really well and is not affected by it and is always warm to touch unlike our glass viv. we are currently making a rub rack out of the same. 1 also paint all the outsides so they match the house!


----------



## bearded dragons rock (Dec 3, 2010)

thanks for the replys people i am starting to see the pro's and con's and it does seem like a cheap alternative it does seem like a toss up between mdf and chipboard i do like the idea of painting the mdf or chipboard to match the room its in instead of the boring white of melamine chipboard


----------



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

Please keep us updated when you decide to start making your viv!


----------



## grotty1960 (Feb 15, 2010)

i have 28 royals all housed in mdf racks and i have had no problems at all


----------

